# Mattel LIVES!!!



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Today at TRU I found a NEW Mattel set. A small figure 8, with a yellow Daytona & a blue 70's Charger. Both have low profile tires with 20" rims. Not chromed though. Plus they still haven't closed in those front wheel wells on the Charger? Overall they look pretty nice. I like the way the Daytona sits on those new wheels. Sorry no pics. Some chrome wheels would have really set them off. Not bad for $20. At least Mattel is still breathing. Check your local TRU.

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Plus, of course, they have a Batman Begins set coming out.....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Today at TRU I found a NEW Mattel set. A small figure 8, with a yellow Daytona & a blue 70's Charger. Both have low profile tires with 20" rims. Not chromed though. Plus they still haven't closed in those front wheel wells on the Charger? Overall they look pretty nice. I like the way the Daytona sits on those new wheels. Sorry no pics. Some chrome wheels would have really set them off. Not bad for $20. At least Mattel is still breathing. Check your local TRU.
> 
> all show, no go...hefer


yeah i bought some sets too! they are not that bad looking cars!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WesJY said:


> yeah i bought some sets too! they are not that bad looking cars!!
> 
> Wes


I have the picture of two mattel cars. I just painted the rims silver and they look so much better. They are not that bad looking cars (charger and superbird). As long they are mopar then I gotta have them. While I was looking at the chassis and I noticed it says HPX2 on it not 440x2?? High Performance x2?? weird..

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/moparcars.JPG

Wes


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Is it still the 440x2 though


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Wes,

Thanks for the pics. I went to 2 TRU today and I got the Batman set. I didn't see the Mattel MOPAR set. Can you post a pic of the MOPAR box?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Good looking cars Wes...
I will have to run over to TRU for some...
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bigun624 said:


> Is it still the 440x2 though


oh yeah! just a different name on chassis (made in china and another side shows HPx2) just thought it was weird looking at it. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> 
> Thanks for the pics. I went to 2 TRU today and I got the Batman set. I didn't see the Mattel MOPAR set. Can you post a pic of the MOPAR box?
> 
> ...


Sure.. Check it out the link below. I'm curious about the batman set. How much was it? I couldnt find it at 4 TRU today. And also can you post a pic of batman box ?? 

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/street.JPG

Thanks
Wes


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

WesJY said:


> Sure.. Check it out the link below. I'm curious about the batman set. How much was it? I couldnt find it at 4 TRU today. And also can you post a pic of batman box ??
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/street.JPG
> 
> ...



Wes,
It was $29.99. I attached the pic for the Batman set. 

Batman Set Front

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=19635&stc=1

Batman Set Back
 http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=19629&stc=1

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

DUH! I called it a Daytona. It says Plymouth right on the fender, not Dodge.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> It was $29.99. I attached the pic for the Batman set.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


i dont see the attached picture??

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey Wes or hefer... did you open the rest of the set? what's a "3-speed precision controller"? any different from the old Tyco controllers?

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey Wes or hefer... did you open the rest of the set? what's a "3-speed precision controller"? any different from the old Tyco controllers?
> 
> --rick


OK it's hard for me to explain.. when you push the button to 3 and you are allowed to hold all the way in.. when you put it on 1 there is a clip that will prevent you to hold it all the way just 1/4 of the finger trigger that's all.. for me i think they are crap.. maybe good for kids??

Wes


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The controler has a lever on it that limits how far the trigger can travel. 1 2 & 3...good idea for preventing wall shots with kids.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmm. Sounds kinda like the detents for D, 2, and 1 on the automatic floor shifter...

--rick


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

where do you buy that batman set? cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I tried to find and order both sets online............zilch........TRU website just plain sucks


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i dont understand why it must be TRU ?? why cant target or walmart sell them?? 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Exciting!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> It was $29.99. I attached the pic for the Batman set.
> 
> Batman Set Front
> ...


I don't think the set is going to turn up here in the UK so I wondered if you could do me a favour? I work on the 

NSCC Magazine 

and I wanted to do a write up on the fact that both Hornby and Mattel have 'done' new-gen Tumblers/Batmobiles. If you could take a picture of the two cars for me to use that would be fantastic. The files size would need to be 750kb or better and of course you would get credit for the pictures.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd be very interested in getting those 2 "new" Mattel cars. I can't find them at any TRUs near me. All they have in stock is LL and 1:43. Those wheels are a radical departure for Mattel.


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> I don't think the set is going to turn up here in the UK so I wondered if you could do me a favour? I work on the
> 
> NSCC Magazine
> 
> and I wanted to do a write up on the fact that both Hornby and Mattel have 'done' new-gen Tumblers/Batmobiles. If you could take a picture of the two cars for me to use that would be fantastic. The files size would need to be 750kb or better and of course you would get credit for the pictures.


Montoya1,
Let me get this straight...You want me to rip those cars out of my MIB for a snap shot??? 

MIB..MIB....HEM!!...All right, I am not a photographer but I will do my best. Please let me know how you want them taken (angle, background, etc) and the email address.

Ken


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Montoya1,
> Let me get this straight...You want me to rip those cars out of my MIB for a snap shot???
> 
> MIB..MIB....HEM!!...All right, I am not a photographer but I will do my best. Please let me know how you want them taken (angle, background, etc) and the email address.
> ...


No No, if it causes any possibility of the item being less than mint, please don't bother. I figured you would have the cars out at some point and could then take pictures....


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> No No, if it causes any possibility of the item being less than mint, please don't bother. I figured you would have the cars out at some point and could then take pictures....



Calm down.....I was just kidding. I ripped them out last night around 1am in the morning. I just had to see them. It is nice to had them MIB but what's the sense if you can see them. That's why we collectors need a second set that is MIB. Too bad I only brought one set yesterday.

I will take the pics for you. Just let me know how you want them. 

Now, I am heading out with wife to find MOPAR set....

Ken


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> .
> 
> I will take the pics for you. Just let me know how you want them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. If you look at the pictures I attached near the beginning of this thread, something similar to the one of the police car would be good, or maybe both cars together with an angle something like this:










so long as the files are big, I'm sure whatever you do for me will be fine. I appreciate you taking the time & trouble.

to email me click here


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

hefer said:


> Today at TRU I found a NEW Mattel set. A small figure 8, with a yellow Daytona & a blue 70's Charger. Both have low profile tires with 20" rims. Not chromed though. Plus they still haven't closed in those front wheel wells on the Charger? Overall they look pretty nice. I like the way the Daytona sits on those new wheels. Sorry no pics. Some chrome wheels would have really set them off. Not bad for $20. At least Mattel is still breathing. Check your local TRU.
> 
> all show, no go...hefer


 Hefer,

THANKS for the heads up on the Mattel MOPAR set. I just picked it up. For $20 bucks, I will buy their new sets even though I don't need any more tracks, controllers or AC adapters. Long live Mattel racing! Thanks again.

Ken


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1,

I sent the pics to your email address. Pic size is half of what you requested but that's the best my 2.1MP camera can do. 

Ken


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I'd be very interested in getting those 2 "new" Mattel cars. I can't find them at any TRUs near me. All they have in stock is LL and 1:43. Those wheels are a radical departure for Mattel.


On that note: What side of the Mississippi do you plant your feet on? I would be willing to get them and ship them out to you... That is if you would be interested.

Jeff


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Montoya1,
> 
> I sent the pics to your email address. Pic size is half of what you requested but that's the best my 2.1MP camera can do.
> 
> Ken


A big thank you Ken!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Montoya1,
> 
> I sent the pics to your email address. Pic size is half of what you requested but that's the best my 2.1MP camera can do.
> 
> Ken


A big Thank You Ken!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Hefer,
> 
> THANKS for the heads up on the Mattel MOPAR set. I just picked it up. For $20 bucks, I will buy their new sets even though I don't need any more tracks, controllers or AC adapters. Long live Mattel racing! Thanks again.
> 
> Ken


Hefer - I forgot to say thanks for letting us know about the new mattel so thanks!!!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Another thanks to hefer! I just picked one up today too. There were only 2 sets left when I got there, and I never would have known about them otherwise. The cars are odd... The blue car has rear tires that are significantly larger in diameter than the yellow car. Higher top speed, but the magnets are further from the track so the traction/handling may be impaired. Go figure. Also, they have the hole in the back of the chassis for the rear pin like the Nomad out of the Highway 35 set that I posted a while back. No pin, but the hole is there. The tires are weird too... besides being low-profile, they're a hard textured rubber like the tires on the cars in the Battle Slam set...

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

My Blue Charger has magnets that stick out of the chassis to get closer to the track. The wheels remind me of wheels on those little Mini R/C cars.

Wierd Jack needs to make silicones for these puppies 

I am just glad to see Mattel spending some money on new tooling. The controllers are way different and a good idea with the 3 postion throttle stops.
Hopefully this is just the begining of mare cars to come. Gotta love the $20 price for a whole set!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pomfish said:


> My Blue Charger has magnets that stick out of the chassis to get closer to the track. The wheels remind me of wheels on those little Mini R/C cars.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


 Whoops. Mine does too. Didn't notice that. Thanks for pointing that out... 

--rick


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

*Mattel lives*

What is TRU?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

moses said:


> What is TRU?


TOYS 'R' US Store.

Wes


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks! I figured it out and just ran out and got two sets. My nephew is going to love this! I don't have a permanent layout so he can play with this one when ever he wants thanks to everybody for posting!


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Love the metal flake!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

moses said:


> Love the metal flake!


yeah! i hope they will do more of those!! 

Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I also noticed the pickup shoes are wider than usual. The rearend on the Charger is Wayy Wider than the Superbird besides having larger tires. Rims are totally different front and rear as well.

The chassis on the Charger is a #2, the Superbird is marked #3 on the side of chassis just behind the front wheels.

I set up the Superbird with a rearend from a chassis from the Jeremy McGrath set with a set of Low Wide silicones cut to width and now she handles Real good  The stock skinny tires just do not work well.
The big ones on the Charger however, after sanding/truing seem to work fine.
I think I will open another set and run two of the Chargers against each other. Now I just need to find one of those old Yellow Chargers that came in the twin pack about 4 years ago. I know I have an extra body somewhere in my basement, But Where?

Anyway. most fun you can have for $20 !!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It sounds as if these chassis have several changes. Anyone got pictures?

Dean


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I will have to remember to look today.
Yesterday I think I hit everykind of store near me except TRU...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Sorry the lighting isn't too good.


















BTW - I bought the 1st set for $19.99. With the receipt is a toll free number to call and answer a survey. When you are finished they give you a code number worth $3.00 off your next purchase. I went back in and bought the 2nd one for $16.99!!

Marty


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The wheels are fantastic.

Good pictures mate. Any chance you could take some of the new chassis features?

Mon


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


>


 OK I wasn't gonna bother buying this set but I think I dig the wheels and the color on that Charger.

Hmmmmm . . .

'Doba


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> OK I wasn't gonna bother buying this set but I think I dig the wheels and the color on that Charger.
> 
> Hmmmmm . . .
> 
> 'Doba



Not too sure myself, kinda look like Muscle Machines. A little milder though.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like an old matchbox slotcar chassis and a johnny lightning body.
Cool, I can't wait to find one.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a straight on shot of the bottom:










The first thing I noticed was the tires were not straight on the wheels. Easily fixed.

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> Here is a straight on shot of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture!! May I ask what kind of camera do you have? My will not do good 
up close like that.

Wes


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WesJY said:


> nice picture!! May I ask what kind of camera do you have? My will not do good
> up close like that.
> 
> Wes


Thanks! It is a Sony DSC-P72. I had a Sony Mavica that would take even better close-ups, but the disc drive died. It was going to cost over $200.00 to fix it!

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> Thanks! It is a Sony DSC-P72. I had a Sony Mavica that would take even better close-ups, but the disc drive died. It was going to cost over $200.00 to fix it!
> 
> Marty


how many pixels?? mine might be too old i got mine back in 2000.. the more pixels the more better up close correct? or the more pixels the bigger the picture is and more clear?? 

Wes


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WesJY said:


> how many pixels?? mine might be too old i got mine back in 2000.. the more pixels the more better up close correct? or the more pixels the bigger the picture is and more clear??
> 
> Wes


It is a 3.2 mega-pixel. The more pixels the better all pictures are, I think. 

Marty


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Marty said:


> It is a 3.2 mega-pixel. The more pixels the better all pictures are, I think.
> 
> Marty


yeah has to be.. mine is 1.5 . well thanks for the info. 

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I saw this set in TRu the other night.Now that I have seen some pics of the cars,I think I might go back and grab a set.

Not too bad,and for 20 bucks,what the heck.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well, well*

It looks like the bodies sit low for a change.
Oversize wheels, (bling, bling) but at least the bodies look slammed...
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Those really look kind of cool. Much potential.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

WesJY said:


> how many pixels?? mine might be too old i got mine back in 2000.. the more pixels the more better up close correct? or the more pixels the bigger the picture is and more clear??
> 
> Wes


Optical Zoom is what you want for close ups, that and a good Macro.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

car guy said:


> Optical Zoom is what you want for close ups, that and a good Macro.


ahh thanks for the info. i guess i am in need for a new digital camera.

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Calm down.....I was just kidding. I ripped them out last night around 1am in the morning. I just had to see them. It is nice to had them MIB but what's the sense if you can see them. That's why we collectors need a second set that is MIB. Too bad I only brought one set yesterday.
> 
> I will take the pics for you. Just let me know how you want them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a pain but the pictures never made it to the email address I gave you Ken.

I have no idea why, seems my new address has some kind of flaw because I can only receive emails from other flashbyte account holders!!

If you check your PMs I have sent you my work address.

With regard to the mopar cars, does anyone else have pictures of the Daytona and/or pictures showing how much the magnets stick down?

Also, as a limey (UK) I have no idea why these cars are referred to as Mopars. I took me quite a while to work Bowtie out!!!

Mon


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Also, as a limey (UK) I have no idea why these cars are referred to as Mopars. I took me quite a while to work Bowtie out!!!
> 
> Mon


hehehe...."Limey" has nothing to do with it! I was 15 yrs old when I asked the same question.
The engine parts came in boxes simply marked "MotorParts". People got lazy, or cool or whatever and speaking it became "Mopar". (probably the racer circles) It stuck and eventually Chrystler adopted the bastard-ized words.

hey guys, Is MOPAR in any dictionary? :tongue:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> hey guys, Is MOPAR in any dictionary? :tongue:


 
It is not in the two on-line dictionarys I checked...
Scott


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

MOPAR is in the School of Hard Knocks Dictionary under 
"Don't Mess with These Musclecars without Money to Lose" 


Later,
Keith


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> Sorry to be a pain but the pictures never made it to the email address I gave you Ken.
> 
> Also, as a limey (UK) I have no idea why these cars are referred to as Mopars. I took me quite a while to work Bowtie out!!!
> 
> Mon



Mon,
No problem. I wil resend pics around 6pm EST.

Here's some info on the origin of MOPAR.

http://www.1962to1965mopar.ornocar.com/whatismopar.html

"Mopar or no car"

Ken


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Ken for the pictures and info.

You really are one nice guy!


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1,

I resent the batman slot pics to your email address. Hopefully, they will get there.

Ken


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Here's some info on the origin of MOPAR.
> 
> http://www.1962to1965mopar.ornocar.com/whatismopar.html
> 
> ...


 Very cool! I can't wait to show my Know-it-all uncle this link! LOL!
He can sound like an idiot all he wants.
Thanks for the Correct info! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Scored my 20.00 plymouth & dodge set today too. No sign of batman yet.
I am impressed with these cars out of the box. They look good (but do need the wheels painted. (maybe body color or white...or silver) I don't mind the fact that they do not stick as well as the standard x2 chassis either. Sliding is fun! 
I am glad for the kid-proof contollers too. Someone has a very good simple idea.

I do not think we have seen the last ho slots from these guys by a long shot. (yes, I baught into the "last cars to be released" crap from a particular on-line seller. I paid too much, too soon. I s'pose if you want to be technical, they WERE the last cars released. Now, almost a year later, THESE are the last/latest to be released.

IMO, Mattel has a new winner with this mopar set. With the new moneys spent on wheels, chassis, plastics and controllers, it is obvious that they are going after the younger crowd with a more user friendly set. That is a good thing. Keep frustration level low, fun-factor high and they will be repete customers. Good show, Mattel! (and thanks for not releasing bunch after bunch of F1s & stockers. we already have* 2 companies that do that. No, they are ok too...just all look the same)

Ok...I am done now. I am sorry if I offended anyone with my comments.
Peace, brothers! 
joez


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I am impressed with these cars out of the box. They look good (but do need the wheels painted. (maybe body color or white...or silver)


check out the link - I painted the rims silver and they look better.

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/moparcars.JPG

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm speculating that Mattel is trying to capitalize on the Dukes of Hazzard movie release with a similar product using existing parts that have been tweaked a little for freshness, without having to actually license exact reproductions of the movie cars and all the associated packaging. They have a huge pipe that they can turn ON and OFF at will. I still think that this is a "gimmick set" and not a return to the Tyco-like dominance. If they were shipping a LeMans set with highly detailed Porche 917s and Ferrari 512s on X2 chassis that actually had round wheels and usable tires I'd be much more inclined to take Mattel Hot Wheels Electric Racing off the Death Watch List. 

C'mon Barbie Company - prove me wrong.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> check out the link - I painted the rims silver and they look better.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/custom/moparcars.JPG
> 
> Wes


 You are right Wes, They look better! Think I will take it a step further and paint the rim silver and the spokes and center flat black, ala old Torque-Thrust wheels! That oughta spark it up!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> You are right Wes, They look better! Think I will take it a step further and paint the rim silver and the spokes and center flat black, ala old Torque-Thrust wheels! That oughta spark it up!


Could you do a close up picture of the 'Bird (or is it a Daytona?) before and after??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Could you do a close up picture of the 'Bird (or is it a Daytona?) before and after??


 Sure! I'll take some pics...and I will try to leave out the "fuzz-factor". I have a 3.2 megapixel digicam but it still shoots fuzzy pics.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Sure! I'll take some pics...and I will try to leave out the "fuzz-factor". I have a 3.2 megapixel digicam but it still shoots fuzzy pics.


Cool!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Man that story is for the birds! 
MOPAR=

*M*ore
*O*perating
*P*arts
*A*re
*R*eplaced

or...

*M*y
*O*ld
*P*lymouth
*A*in't 
*R*unnin'


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Most
Our
Parts 
Are 
Rusty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Two versions I have heard:

My
Old
Pig
Ain't
Runnin'

or:
Mostly
Old 
Parts
And
Rust

Very simular to what has been posted here...
Now don't get me wrong. I am not knocking Mopars..
For the most part I like them...
Scott


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i went to TRU today and picked up a set. i just wanted the cars and to have a set of different chassis, since i'm still new to slot cars.(anyone want the rest?...hahahaaa) the cars are cool looking and run pretty decent but do deslot alot. not like my xtractions. also noticed that nothing else will fit the chassis of it. if i had a body clip for my tomy chassis, the bodies might fit that. once i get one, i'm gonna transfer the wheels and body from the mattel to the tomy SG+ and see how that goes. also noticed that the mattel bodies are slightly larger than the rest of my cars. 

its not a bad buy. just wished they had the batman set. i asked them about when they will have it and they said it's not in there system so they wont know. if anyone see it for sale, let me know. PLEASE !!!!. :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the batmobile set was at every TRU in my area. but it wasn't with the slot car sets, it was with the hotwheel playsets. they sell for 29.99.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

how come they have it in some stores around the U.S and not others?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

stew22 said:


> how come they have it in some stores around the U.S and not others?


I am having hard time finding batman set here in Maryland.. I went like 6 TRU's no luck but I do see those charger/superbird in almost every TRU's Stores. SIGHH

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Was just at my local WM SuperCenter and saw that they have the Mopar set there. Looked but didn't see the Batman set there though.


Jeff


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks jackofall got my set at wm today Lp


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Do the WM sets have the same blue Charger and yellow Superbird?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

yes sir LP


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Okay I paid $19.99 for the set at TRU. How much is it at Wally World?

all show, no go...hefer


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Virginia Beach 17.88


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

oh man $22.98 at my wal -world?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Different prices for different parts of the country. That should not be legal.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The bodies in this set are great. I absolutely love the yellow SuperBird. It has a metal flake finish. The Charger ain't bad either. These bodies fit fine on regular 440X2 chassis.

The chassis on the other hand are totally bizzare. Each chassis is individually fitted for the body with special wheels and special traction magnets. The two chassis in the set are configured differently. You may be able to use the chassis with the smaller wheel on other LWB Tyco bodies but the chassis with the larger wheels and deeper magnet is unusable on anything else. Why Tyco would make a custom set of wheels and magnets for one single body defies all logic. This has to be one of the biggest HO slot car manufacturing blunders of all time - unless of course they are planning a whole series of bodies for the unique chassis. 

Is Barbie calling the shots at Mattel?


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

somebody has a set on ebay for 40.00, my tru has them forn 20.00


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Barbie & Hot Wheels call all the shots at Mattel...and it shows. Gotta go with the cash cows.


----------

